# Wer oder was hat meine Pfingstrose zerfressen?



## Wetterleuchten (1. Apr. 2019)

Beim Vorgarten aufräumen gestern hatte ich mich schon gewundert, dass da noch kein Austrieb zu sehen ist (im Gegensatz zu der Pfingstrose im Gartenbeet, die schon kräftig austreibt). Also die Mulchschicht entfernt und in ein ziemlich tiefes Loch gegriffen  Darunter dann die Wurzelknolle vielmehr deren spärliche Reste, löchrig bzw komplett ausgehöhlt.

  

Wühlmäuse können das doch nicht gewesen sein? Der Vorgarten ist ein schmaler, 3m x 1m, zu allen 4 Seiten betonierter Streifen zwischen Haus, Einfahrt, Hauseingang und Straße. Aufgewühltes Erdreich gab's auch nicht. Und überhaupt auch keine Wühlmäuse auf dem Grundstück. Die Pfinstrose war letztes Jahr noch ein riesiger, üppig blühender Busch und jetzt ... praktisch tot. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ina1912 (1. Apr. 2019)

eventuell stehendes Wasser dort gewesen im Winter?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Apr. 2019)

Hi Ina,

das ist sicher nicht ganz auszuschließen, an der Stelle wird im Winter gerne mal eine Schippe voll Schnee vom Weg auf's Beet geschmissen. Da kommt wohl auch der Splitt her, der in den Überresten liegt. Aber eigentlich versickert das Schmelzwasser ja und viel Schnee war dieses Jahr auch nicht. Die letzten 12 Jahre war das jedenfalls kein Problem. 
Aber irgendwas ist da. Die Hortensie danaben schwächelt auch. Vielleicht sollte ich beide  mal ausgraben und nachschauen.

Und wie verdammt nochmal bringe ich das meiner Mutter bei? Bis jetzt hat sie noch jedes Jahr jeweils einen Strauß voll haben wollen und bekommen. Wenigstens hab ich noch den __ Flieder *schwitz*


----------



## PeBo (1. Apr. 2019)

War bei den Schippen voll Schnee vielleicht  außer dem Split auch etwas Salz dabei? 

 Könnte auch ein Grund sein. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## ina1912 (1. Apr. 2019)

Genau, streusalz auch mein nächster Gedanke..


----------



## Wetterleuchten (1. Apr. 2019)

Hm,

dann aber nicht unseres, wir haben nämlich seit 2 Jahren kein Salz mehr. Kann natürlich sein, dass Nachbars das Schäufelchen ausgerutscht ist aber dann hätten sie wg. der Hanglage schon ordentlich hoch werfen müssen. Sowohl der Ilex auf der einen Seite, als auch die Weinraute auf der anderen zeigen nicht die geringsten Schäden. Im anderen Vorgarten, in den im Winter richtig viel Schnee geschaufelt wird, ist alles bestens: __ Flieder, Rosen, Bärlauch, Frauenmantel, Schneeglöckcehn usw. geht's super. 
Ich grab die Pflanzen/Überreste heute abend, wenn ich daheim bin, aus.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Apr. 2019)

Ich lasse das jetzt doch mit dem ausgraben. Als ich das heute Abend machen wollte, hab ich nämlich rund um den "Einschlagkrater" Austriebe sehen können. Ich lasse die jetzt mal wachsen und warte ab, wie sich das entwickelt über den Sommer. Eventuell muss ich sie im Herbst teilen oder ganz verwerfen, schaunmermal. 



ina1912 schrieb:


> eventuell stehendes Wasser dort gewesen im Winter?


Vermutlich doch. Das kraterförmige Schadbild brachte mich heute auf die Idee, dass da Eisbrocken im Schnee auf der Schippe waren und die mit blinder Treffsicherheit genau mitten rein geklatscht wurden 
In Zukunft alles unter den Ilex oder auf die Straße schmeißen, die nehmen das wenigstens nicht krumm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2019)

Hi Beate,

__ Pfingstrosen können zwar uralt werden, das heißt aber net das das auch alle schaffen. Manche raffen auch schon lange vorher Krankheits-/Pilzbefall ect. hin.

Kann sein das da im Herbst ne Verletzung war und sich Fäulnispilze eingeschlichen haben die dann das schöne warme Herbst/Dezemberwetter noch genutzt haben um das Rhizom auszuhöhlen

wenn noch gesunde Rhizomstücke seitlich dranhängen wird sie wohl auch wieder treiben, Staudige Pfingstrosen lassen sich ja auch über Wurzelschnittlinge vermehren

ich habe am Montag feststellen müssen das einer meiner __ Strauchpfingstrosen (Paeonia rockii Sämlinge) frühreif ist. 2016 gekeimt, kaum 20cm hoch und schon ne Blütenknospe


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2019)

Denke nicht das __ Pfingstrosen auf Schnee und Eis reagieren.
Pfingstrosen wollen keine Boden-Veränderungen sprich Salz oder Düngung.

Ich halte mich mal an das gefundene Loch im Boden an der Pflanze und  komm auf die Maulwursgrille.
Ist ein Gedanke bin mir bei weitem aber nicht sicher.
Da es den Vorgarten betrifft und womöglich der Abstand zum Haus nicht weit weg ist,könnte die abgegebene Haus-Wärme zu einer Fressorgie geführt haben.
Aber keine Ahnung von Maulwurfsgrillen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Apr. 2019)

Hi Frank,

"uralt" ist die Pfingstrose ja, also mindestens 15 Jahre. Als wir vor 12 Jahren hier einzogen war sie schon da und ziemlich stattlich. Ich werde ihr auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben, sie aber, wenn es die treibenden Wurzelstücke packen, umpflanzen. Denn soviel ist sicher, Staudenpaeonie und Bauernhortensie direkt nebeneinander ist auf Dauer nicht wirklich optimal. Einen Ausweichplatz hätte ich noch, für wen von beiden auch immer.
Aber die Pfingstrose lasse ich auf jeden Fall wie sie jetzt ist bis zum Herbst?

Glückwunsch übrigens zu deinem Frühstarter. Hätte sowas ähnliches mal mit einem Fliederwurzelausläufer: keine 30 cm, aber Blütenkrone. Leider stand er mitten im Weg, wurde also abgeschnitten und landete in der Vase. 

Hi Ron,

Maulwurfsgrille, das wär's ja. Aber halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, die wird ja immer seltener. Wäre auf jeden Fall eine kleine Sensation. Der Vorgarten wurde von mir bis jetzt ja eher vernachlässigt. Vielleicht mach ich den dieses Jahr, dann werde ich mal auf Gänge achten. Und auf nächtliche Geräusche und nächtliche "UFOs"


----------

